# strain list



## elmerfudd (May 9, 2009)

heres a strain list i found

A
A-K (BC Seed Co.) Afghani #1 X Hindu Kush
Acapulco Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Landraces; Mexico, Acapulco
Afghan Delight (Soma) Afghani Skunk X Afghani Hawaiian
Afghani Orange (Capricorn) California Orange X Afghani
Afghani Special (KC Brains) Afghani X Double Afghani
Afghani Wonder (Blue Hemp) Afghani X Pakistani
Afghanica (Flying Dutchmen) Afghani #1 X Original Skunk
AK-47 (Serious) Colombian X Mexican X Thai X Afghani
All Green (Celebrity) Hindu Kush X Haze
Alp King (Valchanvre) Afghani X Skunk
Alpha 13 (Dr Chronic)
Amarelo (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazilian Sativa
Amazonia (White Widow Web) White Widow X Green Thai
Ambrosia (Jordan of the Island) God Bud X Burmese
Americano (Entreprise) Skunk X Northern Light
Amethyst Bud (Soma) Lavender Bud X Afghani Hawaiian
Amnesia 99 (JLP) Soma Amnesia Haze X Cinderella 99
Amnesia Haze (Soma) Afghani Hawaiian X SouthEast Asia
AMS (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X Swiss Indica
Amstel Gold = Passion #1 (Dutch Passion)
Amsterdam Bubblegum (THC Seeds) Afghani X Blueberry
Apocalypse = Blue Kiev x Apollo 11
Apollo 11 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Cinderella 99
Apollo 13 (Brothers Grimm) Genius X Princess 88
Apollo GF4 (Canadian Seed Co.) Apollo 11 X Genius
Apollo Mist (Reservoir) Apollo 11 G4 X 1998 Pre-Sensi Kali Mist Mother
Apollo Orange (Spice Brothers) California Orange X Apollo 11 Genius pheno
Apollo Thunder (Spice Brothers) Apollo 11 X Matanuska Thunderfuck
Apollos Trip (Reservoir) Apollo 11 X Apollo 13
Apple Pie (Reeferman) Acapulco Gold X Highland Nepalese
Arjans Haze #2 (Green House) Nevilles Haze X Super Silver Haze X Laosian
Arjan's Strawberry Haze (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]
Asia Girl (Reeferman) [Thai X Nepalese] X Northern Lights #5
Astroboy (Subcool) Apollo13 X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Aurora (Chimera) Blue Domino X Northern Light
Aurora B (Flying Dutchmen) Northern Lights X Skunk #1
Aurora Indica (Nirvana) Afghani X Northern Lights
Australian Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Duck X Blue Haze
Avalon (Next Generation) Afghani X Blueberry

B
B-52 (Nirvana) Big Bud X Skunk
B- 52 Bomber (Almighty) White Widow X Lionheart
Bahia Black Head (KC Brains) Thai X Brazil X KC 606
Baked Alaska (Juan Moore) Peak 19 X Tangerine
Baldy (BC Seed Co.) Big Bud X Northern Light #5
Bangi aka Congo (A.C.E.) [Congolese x Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Basic #5 (SSSC) a Northern Light
Basic Diesel (Reservoir) SSSC M-39 X Sour Diesel
BC Albino Rhino (BC Bud Depot) Also known as White Rhino
BC Big Bang (Next Generation) BC Big Bud X Dynamite
BC Biker Bud (THC Seeds) Afghani X Northern Light X White Widow
BC Blue #1 (THC Seeds) Blueberry X Blueberry X BC Biker Bud
BC God Bud (BC Bud Depot) God X Hawaiian X Purple Indica
BC Purple Star (BC Bud Depot) Purple Star X BC Purple Indica
BC Sweet God (BC Bud Depot) BC God Bud X BC Sweet Tooth
BC Sweet Tooth (BC Bud Depot) An advancement of Sweet Tooth #3
BC Timewarp Chemo (Woodhorse) Timewarp X Citrus X BC Chemo
Beatrix Choice (SSSC) [Afghani x South African] X Acapulco Gold
Beauty and the Beast (BCGA) Chemo X Cinderella 99
Bella Ciao (Tiki) Northern Lights X ??
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces, Belize
Belladonna (Paradise) Superskunk X F1 Hybrid (?)
Belizean Sativa (Reeferman) Landraces; Belize
Betazoid (Entreprise) Grapefruit X Northern Light X African Sativa
Berry Blaster (Motarebel) Blueberry Afghani X Cherry Bomb II
Berry Bolt (Motarebel) G-Bolt X Bubbleberry
Berry Bud (Motarebel) Afghani X Firecracker
Berry Kush (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Biddy Early (Magus) Early Skunk F2 X Warlock
Big Bang (Greenhouse) Skunk X Northern Light X El Nino
Big Blue (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Blueberry
Big Bud (SSSC) [Big Bud cutting X Northern Lights #1] X Big Bud cutting
Big Bud (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk #1
Big Buddha Blue Cheese (Big Buddha) Big Buddha Cheese X Blueberry
Big Buddha Cheese (Big Buddha) (Afghani X Cheese) X Original UK Cheese
Big Funk (Legends) [Skunk X Big Bud] X ??
Big Gun (Capricorn) AK-47 X Matanuska Tundra
Big Mac (Federation) BC Big Bud X Mikado
Big Thunder (Reeferman) a Humbolt strain X Kodiak Gold
Big Treat (Breeder Steve) Dutch Treat X Big Skunk
Bitchin Blue (Motarebel) BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen
Black Bubble = Black Domina x Bubblegum x ???
Black Cherry (Subcool) Cherry DannyBoy X Black Russian
Black Cherry (Subcool) ?? [Airborne G-13 X Cinderella 99 X Ortega] X [Cinderella 99 X Blackberry X Cherry

AK47] ??
Black Domina (Sensi) Ortega X ??
Black Gold (Dman) Columbian Gold X [G13 x Black Widow]
Black Goo = Blue Bubble Juice [male] x Black Bubble
Black Ice (Motarebel) Black Domina X Ice
Black Kat (Motarebel) [G13 X Black Widow] X FireCracker
Black Mamba (Blue Grass) Black Domina X Blue Bubblejuice
Black Russian = Cherry Ak47 x SomAblaze Blackberry
Black Spice (Dman) Silver Spice X G13 X Black Widow
Black Widow (Mr. Nice) Brazilian Sativa X South Indian Hybrid
Blockhead = SWT#3 x ???
Blonde Widow (Motarebel) Strawberry Blonde X Aloha 98 White Widow
Blue Alaskan fem. (Reeferman) Matanuska Thunderfuck X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Apollo (Joey Weed) Blueberry X Apollo 11
Blue Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Bubblejuice X Blueberry
Blue Candy (Mr. Blue) Blue Skunk X Cotton Candy
Blue Cheese (Bid Buddha) Orig. UK Cheese X Blueberry
Blue Crystal (World Wide Seeds) White Heaven X Blueberry
Blue Dynamite (Next Generation) ??Blueberry X Dynamite??
Blue God (Jordan of the Island) Blueberry X Godbud
Blue Goo (Blue Grass) Blue BubbleJuice X Double G
Blue Grape #1 (Electric Seed) Grapefruit X Blueberry
Blue Haze (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Haze X Blueberry
Blue Hen (Blue Grass) Blueberry X Super Silver Haze
Blue Hun (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blue Russian
Blue Jack (Reeferman) Blueberry X Jack Herer X Northern Lights #5
Blue Jamaican (Blue Grass) Marleys Collie X Blue Russian
Blue Kiev (Blue Grass) Blue Russian X AK-47
Blue Kronic (Motarebel) [BlueMoonshine X Killa Queen] X Black Kat
Blue Moon Rocks (BOG) Blue Moon X BogBubble
Blue Mystic (Nirvana) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Nepalese (Reeferman) Nepalese Sativa X Blueberry Sativa
Blue Pearl (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blue Haze
Blue Rocket (Blue Grass) Blue Rocker X Blue Bubblejuice
Blue Russian (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Juicy Russian
Blue Satellite = Blueberry Sativa x Swt#2 male
Blue Skunk X (Mr. Blue) Blueberry X Skunk
Blue Thunder (Sagarmatha) Blueberry X Matanuska Tundra
Blue Thunder (Reeferman) Blueberry Sativa X Kodiak Lavender
Blue Thunder 13 = Blue Hen {female} x MrNice G13HP {male}
Blue Velvet = Purple Thai[Oaxaca Gold x Chocolate Thai] x Afghani male
Blue Widow (NCGA) Blueberry X Aloha White Widow
Blueberry (DJ Short) [Oaxacan Gold X Chocolate Thai] X Highland Thai X Afghani
Blueberry Blast (Reeferman) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry Indica
Blueberry Haze (DNA) Dj Short Blueberry X Secret Haze
Blueberry Magic (Reeferman) Magic Carpet Ride X Blueberry Sativa
Blueberry NL (Dr. Atomic) Blueberry X Northern Lights
Blueberry Punch (Next Generation) Blueberry X Romulan
Bluebottle (?Xbx?) (SuperSkunk X BubbleGum Indica) X Blueberry Sativa
Bluez Cluez (Juan Moore) Blue Widow X Tangerine
Bogglegum (BOG) Northern Lights #5 X Bubblegum
BOG Lifesaver = [Jacks cleaner x DJ Short's Blueberry] x Bogbubble x Bogbubble
BOG BogBubble = WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum
BOG L.S.D = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X Subcools JCB] X NYCD
BOG BoggleGum = [whitelabel BG x BC Seed Co NL#5] x BG x BG x BG
BOG Grape Punch = [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X NL5] X [(WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X

Subcools JCB]
BOG Sour Bubble = [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum] X [WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum]
BOG Sweet Cindy99 = SWT#3 X C99 f2
BOG Blue Moon Rocks = (WL Bubblegum X WL Bubblegum) X BlueMoon [not bluemoonshine]
Bombers Widow (Motarebel) [G-13 X Black Widow] X Cherry Bomb II
Bottle Rocket (Reservoir) Killer Queen X DTC 99
Brains Choice (KC Brains) Jamaica Lambsbread 94 X ?Leda Uno 96? X White Widow
Brains Damage (KC Brains) Mexico, Acapulco X [Hawaii 93 X Mango 2001 X KC 36 606]
Brains Escape (KC Brains) Edelwuiss X [Brazil, Salvador X KC 606]
Brainwreck (HighGrade) Trainwreck X White Widow
Brazil KC (KC Brains) Mango Vermelho, Paranaiba X K.C. 606
Brazilian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Brazilian Haze (Brazilian Seed Company) Haze X Brazilian Khola
Brazilian Lemon (Brazilian Seed Company) Mango Rosa X a Secret Strain
Brazilian Skunk (Brazilian Seed Company) Original Green X Early Chemo
Bronze Whaler (MJOZ) Bronze Whaler X Skunk #1
Bubba Kush
Bubbleberry (Dman) Blueberry X Bubblegum
Bubbleberry (Sagarmatha) Bubblegum X Blueberry
Bubblefunk (BC Seed Co.) Bubbleberry X Northern Light #5
Bubblejuice (Blue Grass) Juicy Fruit X Bubblegum
Bud Bunnie (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Skunk
Buddha (Dutch Passion) [Oasis X Shiva X Haze] X [Oasis X Shiva X Skunk]
Buddhas Sister (Soma) Reclining Buddha X Afghani Hawaiian
Burmaberry (Reeferman) Shishkaberry #3 X Burmese
Burmese Pure (Reeferman) Landraces; Highland Burma
BushDoctor (??) Airborne G13 X [Malawi X Jamaican]
Bushmans (Herbaria) South African Sativa, Ciskei
Butterscotch Hawaiian (Reeferman) a Hawaiian X Butterscotch Afghan


----------



## elmerfudd (May 9, 2009)

C
C-Plus (Chimera & DJ Short) California Orange X Djs Blueberry
C4 (Chimera) Frost Bite X Shishkaberry
Cali Miss (BC Seed Co.) Haze X Five-O
California Grapefruit (DNA) [Northern Light #1 X Californian Skunk #1 90s] X Californian Afghani 80s
California Orange = Thai x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
California Special (KC Brains) American California X Skunk
Calizhar (Chimera) Cali-O X Shiskaberry
Calvin (BlueHemp) California Orange X Landraces, Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Calyxxx (Almighty) Grapefruit X Friesland X a old school humbolt
Canadian Classic (Reeferman) Grapefruit X Burmese
Candy Cane Brain (Shadow Seed) Silver Shadow X Grapefruit
Canela (A.C.E) Indian Malana X Jamaican Blue Mountain 1984
Canna Sutra (Delta 9) Reclining Buddha X Sensi Star
Cannalope Haze (DNA) Haze X Landraces; Mexico, Michoacan
Capricho (Canna Biogen) Manali X Colombian
Caribe (Canna Biogen) Jamaica X [Jamaica X [Northern Light #5 X Haze]]
Celestial Temple Sativa (Federation) Landraces; Ecuador, Andes Mountains
Champagne (Reeferman) [Hashplant X Hindu Kush] X Burmese
Cheese (Big Buddhas) Orig. UK Cheese X Afghani
Chemo Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) 2 differents Chemo
Chemota Dragon (Motarebel) UBC Chemo X Killa Queen
Cherry Berry (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Blueberry Indica
Cherry Bomb (Almighty) Lionheart X Sage
Cherry Bomb #2 (Prairiefire) M-80 Cherry Bomb from Northern California X Cherry Bomb from Southern

Kentucky
Cherry Melon = Cherry Ak47 x Jack Candy
Cherry Thai (Reeferman) Cherry Bomb X Oregon Purple Thai
Chewing (BlueHemp) Double Gum X Swiss Sativa
Chilla (BlueHemp) Kush X Nepali
China White (Reeferman) Chinese Indica X Nepalese Indica
Chinese Indica (Reeferman) Landraces; SouthWest China, Yunnan
Chitral (Dutch Passion) Chitral-Hasj X Skunk
Chocolate Chunk (ThSeeds) Afghan X S.A.G.E.
Chronic (Serious) Northern Light X [Skunk X Northern Light] X AK47
Chronicle (BlueHemp) Chronic X Lebanese X Swiss Sativa
Chrystal (Nirvana) [White Widow X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Church, the (Greenhouse) Swiss Sativa X SuperSkunk X Skunk X Northern Light
Cinderella 99 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 88
Cinderella Blues (Spice Brothers) Blueberry Sativa X Cinderella 99
Cindy Princess (Spice Brothers) Cinderella 99 X Ice Princess
Cinnamon (Female Seeds) Jack Herer X ??
Citral (Nirvana) Hindu Kush X ??
Citralah (Soma) Landraces; Pakistan, Chittral X Afghani Hawaiian
Citrus Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Skunk #1 X California Orange
City Slicker (Motarebel) Pacific G13 X NYC Diesel
Cloud #7 (Herbaria) Afghan X South African
Colombian Gold (Brazilian Seed) Landraces; Brazil
Colombian Haze (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Haze Special
Colombian Jack (Brazilian Seed Company) Colombian Gold X Jack Herer
Congo aka Bangi (A.C.E.) [Congolese X Congolese] X [Chitral X Chitral X Chitral]
Conquistador (Subcool) Hashplant X Ortega X Cinderella 99
Continental (A.C.E) Caribbean X Congolese X Pakistani
Cotton Candy (Federation) Afghani X Blueberry
Couchlock (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X Afghani #1
Crazy Daze (Dman) Red Haze X [G13 x Black Widow]
Cripple Creek (Tom Hill) Pine Tar Kush X Deep Chunk
Critical Hash 47 (Spice Brothers) [Hashplant x Critical Mass] X AK-47
Critical Mass (Mr. Nice) Afghani X Skunk #1
Crown Royal (Federation) Hawaiian Sativa X Mikado
Crystal (Nirvana) White Widow X Northern Lights
Crystal Lightning (White Widow Web) White Widow X Super Thai
Crystal Limit (KC Brains) Crystal X KC 606
Crystal Paradise (KC Brains) Californian BigBud Skunk X Brazil (Mango Vermelho from Brazil, Paranaiba)
Crystal Ship, the (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
Crystalberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Northern Light #5
Cujo (Motarebel) Dogbite X Killa Queen

D
Da Bomb (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Cinderella 99
Dagga (Cannbis Pros) Landraces; South Africa, East Coast
Dankee Doodle (KC Brains) [Viking 90 X Big Buds 93] X KC 636
Dannyboy (Subcool) Killer Queen X Taco
Dark Kush (BlueHemp) Landraces, Hindu Kush Mountains
Dark Vader (BlueHemp) Kush X [Kush X Afghani]
Dawg (??) Aesops Fables Fox X Grapes
Daywrecker - See Headband Diesel
Delta 9 (Dutch Passion) Isis X Flo
Deep Chunk (Tom Hills) Afghanistan IBL
Desert Queen (No Mercy) Sudden Death # Master Ice X Everest Queen # WK
Destroyer (Canna Biogen) Meao Thai X [Mexican X Colombian]
Devil (Mr. Nice) Afghan X [Afghan X Skunk]
Diablo (Next Generation) Blueberry X Grapefruit X South African Sativa
Diamond Head (Sagarmatha) Flow X Atypical Flow
Diesel (??) Mass Super Skunk X Chem Dawg
Diesel 39 (Reservoir) M-39 X Sour Diesel
Delta 9 = Isis [female] x Flo [male]
Dirty Harry (Motarebel) Grapefruit Bx1 X Herijuana
Diva G (Tuktuk) G13 X Cali Sat
Dixie Chicken (Juan Moore) Jacks Cleaner X Airbornes G13
Dixie Crystals (Juan Moore) Aloha 98 White Widow X Cinderella 99
DNL = RFK X Hawaiian
Doc Chronic (Reeferman) Fraser Valley Sativa Hashplant X California Indica
Doctor, the (Greenhouse) Great White Shark X South Indian X SuperSkunk
Dolce Vita (Dutch Passion) Isis X Power Plant
Dope, the (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Double Bubble = Black Bubble x Double G
Double G = Gum13 x G13HP
Double Dutch (Magus) pre-2000 Chronic X Warlock
Double Dutch Haze Skunk (Fleur du Mal) Dutch Haze SkunkX [Haze #19 X Skunk #1]
Double Purple Doja (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Black Russian
DTC 99 (Spice Brothers) Durban Thai Highflyer X Cinderella 99
Ducksfoot (WallyDuck) Ducksfoot X Sativa backcrossed to 97% ducksfoot
Durban / Durban Poison (Sensi / Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa, Durban
Durban Poison (Nirvana) South African Sativa X Skunk
Durban Red (Effettoserra) Landraces; Durban X Purple Widow
Durban Thai Highflier (SSSC) Thai X Durban Poison
Durga Mata (Paradise) Shiva X Shiva
Dutch Dragon (Paradise) [Durban X Skunk] X California Indica

E
Early Brambleberry (Patch Works) Early Bramble X Purple Pineberry
Early Chemo (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Girl X UBC Chemo
Early Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Original Green
Early Misty (Nirvana) Misty X Skunk
Early Pearl = Early Girl x Polly {polyanna}
Early Queen (Mr. Nice) early Californian blends X Mexican Sativa
Early Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Early Pearl
Early White (Effettoserra) Northern Lights early genotype X White Special early genotype
Eclipse (Homegrown Fantaseeds) BubbleGum 95 X Hindu Kush #12
El Nino (Green House) [Haze X Super Skunk] X [Brazilian X South Indian]
El Peru (Blue Grass) El Nino X Peruvian Skunk
Electric Haze (BC Seed Co.) Northern Light #5 X Haze
Elvis aka Elvis PressedMe (Celebrity) Chitral X Skunk
Endless Sky = Iranian Indica x Grenadine
Ethiopian Highland (African) Landraces; Ethiopian Highland
Euforia (Dutch Passion) a selected Skunk X a selected Skunk
Everest Queen (No Mercy) K-2 X Shiva Special
Exile (Magus) Warlock (50%) X Northern Lights (25%) X White Widow

F
FNBlue (Vancouver Seeds) Blueberry X Fuckin Incredible
Far Out (World Wide Seeds) Northern Lights X Haze
Fast Blast (Afropis) Landraces; Iranian X Blueberry
Fast Manitoba (Great White North) Early Girl X ?Early Girl?
Fig Widow Queen (Dutch Flowers) Fig Skunk X Aloha 98 Widow X Cinderella 99
Fighting Buddah (Chimera & DJ Short) Burmese X Blueberry
Fijian Sativa (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; Fijis Island
Firecracker = A Willem's Wonder-dominate Willie D male pollinated two Willem's-dom pheno Willie D girls
Five-O (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Northern Lights #5
Flo (Dj Short) Purple Thai X Afghani
FourWay (Head Seeds) [Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11] X [New York City Diesel X G-13]
Free Tibet (Soma) Nepalese Hash Plant X Afghani Hawaiian
Fruit Bowl (Sunshine) Purple Maui X Sweet Tooth #3
Fruity Juice (Sensi) Thai X ??
Fruity Thai (Ceres) Thai Sativa X Dutch Indica
Fuma Con Diablos (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Fumar Con Dios (Flying Dutchmen) Original Haze X Skunk #1


----------



## elmerfudd (May 9, 2009)

G
G-Berry (?Memy?) G13 X Blackberry X Doublegum
G-Bolt (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Yumbolt
G-Star (Motarebel) Star Gazer X [AK-47 X White Widow X G13]
G-SUS (Reeferman) G13 X Godbud
G13 Blue Widow (NCGA) [Blaze x G13 x Northern Lights] X Blue Widow or G13 X Blue Widow
G13 Diesel (Head Seeds) G13bx X Rezdogs East Coast Sour Diesel v3
Gainesville Green [Micanopy Moonbeam]
Generals Daughter (Fleur du Mal) [G13 X Northern Lights] X Cinderella 99
Ghandi (High Quality) South Indian X Skunk
Ghaze Bx1 (Dutch Flowers) [G13 X Uber Candy Haze] X G13
Ghost (Reeferman) Burmese X Kali Mist
Giant Cindy (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Cinderella 99
Giant Princess (Spice Brothers) Green Giant X Ice Princess
Gods Treat (Jordan of the Island) Dutch Treat X God Bud
Golden Haze (Dr. Greenthumb) Acapulco Gold X Haze
Golden Skush (GN03) Skunk X Hindu Kush
GoldenMoon (GoldenSeed) GoldenSkunk X Mazar
Gonzo #1 (Reservoir) M-39 X Williams Wonder
Gordys Spice #18 (Motarebel) Pacific G-13 X Northern Lights #5
Gourdbuster (Motarebel) City Slicker X Killa Queen
Granflora (Owls Production) Afghan X Purpurea Ticinensis
Grape Mayhem (Motarebel) Mayhem X Grapefruit Bx1
Grape Punch (BOG) Lifesaver X Bogglegum
Grapefruit = This is a 75% C99 x 25% strong fruity sativa??? /steve says it was a clone only...
Grapefruit Haze (Next Generation) Grapefruit X Haze
Grapeskunk (Next Generation) Super Skunk X Grapefruit X Blueberry
Great Garberville Pure (Reeferman) Thai X Afghani Hawaiian
Great White Shark (Green House) Super Skunk X White Widow
Green Devil (Tiki) Bambata X Shulam
Green Giant (Spice Brothers) Big Bud X Shiva Skunk
Green Goddess (GN03) Citral X Afghani Hawaiian X G13 Haze
Green Medicine (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X White Rhino
Green Spirit (Dutch Passion) Big Bud X Skunk #1
Grenadella (Afropips) Grenadine X Cinderella 99
Grenadine (Dr. Greenthumb) [Niagara X Shiva] X G13
Grimm White Shark (Brothers Grimm) Big Bud X Super Skunk
Guerrilla (A.C.E.) South African; Leshoto X Nepalese; Kathmandù Valley
Gypsys Kiss (Reeferman) White Widow X Petrolia Headstash

H
Hash Balls 2 (Goodhouse) Hash Plant X KGB
Hash Heaven (Soma) G13 Hashplant X G13 Haze X Lavender
Hash Khan (Effettoserra) Maroc X Dutch Skunk
Hash Plant (Seedsman) Hash Plant X Northern Lights #1
Hash Plant (Sensi) [Hashplant X Northern Lights #1] X Hashplant
Hashberry (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Kashmir X ??
Haleys Comet (Flying Dutchmen) Early Californian X Skunk #1
Hardcore (Secret Valley) primary Big Bud X Djs Blueberry
Hawaiian Goddess #3 (Motarebel) Hawaiian Pheno BC God Bud X Sweet Tooth #3
Hawaiian Indica (Sensi) Landraces: Hawaii X Northern Lights
Hawaiian Skunk (Seedsman) Hawaiian Indica X Skunk #1
Hawaiian Sativa (Federation) Landraces: Hawaii, Mauna Kea
Hawaiian Snow (Green House) [Hawaiian Haze X Pure Haze] X Nevilles Haze
Haze = Thai x Columbian x mexican x vietnamese?
Haze (BlueHemp) Haze19 X unknown Haze
Haze Mist (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Original Haze
Haze Special (KC Brains) Nevilles Haze X K.C.606
Headband Diesel = [Super Skunk X Sensi Northern Lights] X Chem /dawg
Headstash (??) ?Indica Pheno from Herijuana?
Heavy Duty Fruity (THSeeds) Big Bud X Afghani Skunk
Hempstar (Dutch Passion) Skunk X Oasis X Haze
Herijuana (Woodhorse) Kentucky Outdoor X Headstash
Herijuana (Motarebel) Killer New Haven Strain X Petrolia Headstash
High Land (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X White Widow] X KGB
Highend (Legends) Rene X Djs Blueberry
Highland Afghani (Reeferman) F1 Hybrid of 2 highland Afghani
Himalayan Gold (Green House) Landraces; Himalayan X South Indian
Hindu Kush (Sensi) Landraces; India, Hindu Kush Mountains
HOG, the (THSeeds) Afghani X Kush
Hollands Hope = Afghani x Skunk
Homegrown Fantasy (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Afghani X White Widow
Hoosier HootnHollar (SSSC) Nacked Lady X Early Mexican Gold
Hubba Bubba (Capricorn) Blueberry X Cinderella 99
Humboldt Berry (Motarebel) Trainwreck X Blueberry
Huron (Dr. Greenthumb) Niagara X White Widow

I
Ice (Nirvana) Afghani X Skunk X Northern Lights X Shiva
Ice Princess (Brothers Grimm) Cinderella 88 X White Widow
Ice Queen (No Mercy) Master Ice X Valley Queen
Indian Haze (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Haze
Indian Skunk (Seedsman) South Indian Kerala X Skunk #1
Indigo (Vancouver Seeds) North African X Afghani Indica
Ingemars Punch (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Sweet Skunk
Island Bud (Great White North) Early Sativa X ?Early Sativa?
Island Lady (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Master Kush
Island Sweet Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Big Skunk #1

J
J.J.s Gold (Dr. Greenthumb) Millenium Bud X Acapulco Gold
Jack Flash (Sensi) Jack Herer X Super Skunk
Jack Frost (GoldenSeed) Jack Herer X White Widow X Northern Light #5
Jack Herer (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5 X Haze
Jack The Ripper (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner P1 X Space Queen
JackHammer (Motarebel) SuperJack X BlockHead
Jackie O = Jack Candy (@ 87.5% line-bred) x Cali-Orange (also @ 87.5% line-bred)
Jacks Cleaner = Jack Herer x Lemon Thai
Jamaica (Hemcy) Lambsbread X [Skunk X Ruderalis]
Jamaican (Federation) Landraces; Jamaica X ??
Jamaican Pearl (Sensi) ?Marleys Collie X Early Pearl?
Janis Special (Fleur du Mal) Silver Pearl X Blue Widow
Jillybean (Subcool) Orange Velvet X Space Queen
Jim Dandy (Motarebel) Jim Wakeford X Killa Queen
Johnny Blaze (Chimera) Nevilles Haze X Blueberry
Juicy Fruit = Golden Triangle Thai x Afghani [or] Kush
Juicy Russian = Juicy Fruit X AK47

K
K2 Special (No Mercy) [K2 X Mexican Haze] X Victory
K.C.33 (KC Brains) Afghani X Haze X Ukrainian strain
K.C.36 (KC Brains) Indica from Spain X K.C.606
K.C.42 (KC Brains) New Zealand Best X K.C.639
K-Train (Woodhorse) K2 X Arcata Trainwreck
Kahuna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer X Afghani
Hawaiian
Kalis Bliss (Reeferman) Reefermans Cambodian X Cinderella 99
Kali Mist = Haze x Skunk hybrid / cambodian sativa x silver haze
Kali Spice (Dman) Kali Mist X Silver Spice
Kalichakra (Mandala) Crystal Queen X White Satin
Kanasuta (Canadian Seed Co.) Aurora Beaurealis X Cinderella 99
Kariba Surprise (African Seeds) Landraces; Zambezi River
Karpov (Blue Grass) Blue Hen X Blueberry
Kasparov (Blue Grass) Blue Kiev X Blueberry
Kerala Krush (Flying Dutchmen) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
Kerala Skunk (Dutch Passion) South Indian, Kerala X Skunk #1
KGB (Vancouver Seeds) Afghani X Burmese
Khola (Dutch Passion) [Thailand X Brazil] X ?an early dutch strain
Kill Bill (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Williams Wonder
Killa Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X Killa Queen
Killer Apollo (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Apollo 11
Killer Kristalls (Motarebel) Jim Dandy X Black Kat
Killer Newhaven (??) Sativa Pheno from Herijuana
Killer Queen (Reservoir) Airbornes G13 X Cinderella 99
Killer Queen 2 (Canadian Seed Co.) G13 X Cinderella 99
Killian (Motarebel) Killa Queen X NYC Diesel
Killin Garberville (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Sativa X Afghani Indica
Kings Kross (Reeferman) [King X Charles Kush] X King
Kiwi (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Landraces; New Zealand
Klingonberry (Dutch Flowers) Bubblegum X Sagarmathas Blueberry X Aloha 98
Klitschkov = Blue Kiev x Sudden Impact
Kolinahr (Enterprise) Vulcan X White Widow
Kong (Laughing Moon) Kong X [White Russian X BubbleGum]
Kranial Kush (Motarebel) Bubba Kush X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kush Berry (Motarebel) Bubbleberry X [Bubba Kush X Yumbolt]
Kushage (THSeeds) O.G. Kush X S.A.G.E.
Kwik Kali (Sagarmatha) Western Winds X Stuporsonic


----------



## elmerfudd (May 9, 2009)

L
L.A. Confidential (DNA Genetics) O.G. L.A. Affie X Afghani
L.S.D. (BOG) Lifesaver X NYC Diesel
La Nina (Mr. Nice) Haze X White Widow
Lambada (Reeferman) Brazilian X Highland Nepalese
Lambsbread Skunk (Dutch Passion) Jamaican Lambsbread X Skunk #1
Lasqueti Haze (BC Bud Depot) ?? X Skunk
Lavender (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Lebanese (BlueHemp) Landraces, Lebanese
Leda Uno (KC Brains) [secret Brazilian strain X K.C.33] X [Leda X K.C.606]
Legends Ultimate Indica (Legends) Ortega X Sweet Tooth
Lemon Bud (Canadian Gen.) Monster Bud X Lemon Joy
Lemon Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo
Lemon Freeze (Subcool) Jacks Cleaner X [Jacks Cleaner X Blueberry]
Lemon Kush = Master Kush x Lemon Joy
Lemon Skunk (Jordan of the Island) Citrus Skunk X Skunk #1
Leshaze (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Lesotho X [Skunk X Haze]
Lieu Hanh (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Nevilles Haze
Lieu Hanh 99 (Spice Brothers) Lieu Hanh X Cinderella 99
Life Star (BOG) Lifesaver X Sensi Star
Lifesaver (BOG) Jack Cleaner X Djs Blueberry X BogBubble
Lime Chemo (Woodhorse) Ontario Chemo X BC Chemo X Timewarp X Citrus
Lionheart (Almighty) African Sativa X North American Genetics
Lone Ranger (SSSC) Nepali Sativa X Michiocan Mexican Sativa
Love Potion #1 (Reeferman) [G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold] X Santa Marta Columbian Gold
Love Potion 9 (Joker) Love Potion 5 X Northern Lights
Low P.T. (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X LowRyder
Lowland Afghani (Reeferman) 2 Lowland Afghani strains
Lowrider (Joint Doctors) Northern Light #2 X William Wonder X unknown hybrid

M
M-39 (SSSC) Skunk #1 X Basic #5
M3 (Sunshine) [AK47 X Haze] X Hashplant
Mako Shark (Motarebel) Black Widow X Great White Shark
MalSp (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Silver Pearl
Malaki (Afropips) Malawi Gold X White Russian
Malawi 99(Afropips) Malawi Gold X Cinderella 99
Malawi Gold (African Seeds) Landraces; Malawi, Lake Malawi
Malberino (Afropips) Malberry X Grenadine
Malberry (Afropips) Malawi Gold X Blueberry
Malibu (Chimera) Cali-O X Blue Domino
Magic Carpet Ride (Reeferman) Headstash X Cambodian
Magic Crystal (White Widow Web) White Widow X California Orange
Mandarin Punch (Juan Moore) Killer Queen X Tangerine
Manga Rosa (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 70s; Brazil
Mango (KC Brains) Afghani X KC33
Mangolian Indica (Sagarmatha) = Afghani Skunk X Afghani X Northern Lights
Manolito 1 (Goodhouse) White Rhino X KGB
Marleys Collie (Sensi) 2 Jamaicains différents
Martian Mean Green (DNA Genetics) Sharks Breath X G13 Haze
Master Ice (No Mercy) Mind Bender X Northern Lights
Master Kush (Black Label) Hindu Kush X Skunk
Masterkush (Dutch Passion) Hindu Kush X Hindu Kush
Matanuska Mist (Sagarmatha) Matanuska Tundra X Grey Mist
Maui Mist (BC Seed Co.) Hawaiian Indica X Haze
Mayhem (Motarebel) Russian Indica Clone X Blockhead
Mazar (Dutch Passion) Afghanistan, Mazar-I-Shariff X Skunk #1
MCW (NCGA) Mighty Mite X Chemo X White Widow
Medicine Man (Mr. Nice) [Brazilian Sativa X South Indian] X Afghani
MedMaster (Reeferman) UBC Chemo X Reefermans G
Mendocino Madness (THSeeds) Northern Cali Madness X a parent of Kwiksilver
Merlins Dream (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Afghani
Merville Blueberry (BC Bud Depot) Blueberry X Grapefruit
Mexican Sativa (Sensi) Mexican, Oaxacan X Pakistani Hashplant X Durban
Mighty Haze Candy (Dutch Flower) Mighty Chemo Widow X Uber Candy Haze
Mikush (Federation) Mikado X Kush
Mind Bender (KC Brains) KC2 X KC33 X Afghani
Mindfuck (Reservoir) New York City Diesel X DTC 99
Mississippi Sweet Bud (JOTI) Kush X Burmese
Mississippi Queen (Juan Moore) Princess 75 X Airborne G13
Misty (Positronics) Sister of White Widow
MK Ultra (THSeeds) G13 X O.G. Kush
Moon Shadow (Joey Weed) [Chemo x White Rhino] X Cinderella 99
Moonflower (Canadian Seed Co.) Cinderella 99 X Apollo 11
Morning Dew (Dman) Endless Sky X Cinderella 99
Mountain Jam (Chimera & Dj Short) Soulshine X Blueberry
Mountain Lion (Almighty) Rock Bud X Lionheart
MP5K (Dr. Chronic) AK X Afghani
Mr. Bubble (THSeeds) Kali Mist X Bubblegum
Mr. Majestyx (Afropips) Malberry X Cinderella 99
Mr. Nice (Sensi) G13 X Hash Plant

N
Neon Super Skunk (Subcool) Super Skunk X Black Russian
Nepal Baba (Dr. Atomic) [Landraces; Nepal X Northern Lights] X Northern Lights
Nepalese Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) [Dutch Treat x Nepali] X Chemo
Nepalese Jam (Ace) Nepalese Kathmandu Sativa X Jamaican Blue Mountain1984
Nepali (BlueHemp) Landraces; Nepal, Baglung
Nevilles Haze (Green House) Pure Haze X Northern Lights
Nevilles Haze Hybrid (Female Seeds) Nevilles Haze X Jack Herer
New Killer Queen (Juan Moore) Airborne G13 X Cinderella 99
New Purple Cross (Mr. Blue) Afghani X Jamaican
New Purple Power (Nirvana) Hollands Hope X Skunk #1
New York City Diesel (Soma) Mexican Sativa X Afghani
Nigerian (Afropips) Landraces, Nigeria
Nirvana Special (Nirvana) Jock Horror X Landraces; Mexico, Oaxaca
No Mercy Special (No Mercy) [Santa Maria X Maxican Haze] X Victory
North #1 (Hill Temple) Cinderella 99 X Blue Kiev
Northern Berry (Peak Seeds & Hygro) Northern Lights #5 X Blueberry
Northern Bright (Nirvana) Northern Lights X Haze
Northern Dream (Reeferman) [Kodiak Gold Thunderfuck x Northern Lights #5] X Nothern Light #5
Northern Lights (BC Bud Depot) Atomic Northern Light X Northern Lights #6
Northern Lights #1 (SSSC) Afghani IBL
Northern Lights #2 (SSSC) Hindu Kush X Thai
Northern Lights #9 (Sagarmatha) Northern Lights X White Widow X Durban
Northern Skunk (Peak Seeds) Northern Light #5 X Skunk
Nutcruncher (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X Petrolia Headstash
NYC Diesel (Soma) Sour Diesel X Afghani Hawaiian

O
Oasis (Dutch Passion) an advancement of Northern Lights #2
Odins Hammer (Reeferman) Kodiak Gold X Acapulco Gold
Oké 47 (Sensi) Afghani X ??
Optimus Prime (BC Bud Depot) BC Sweet Tooth X Mayne Island Indica
Orange Apollo (Reservoir) [1977 Aeric Cali-O X Apollo 11] X Apollo 11
Orange Chemo (Woodhorse) BC Chemo X Ontario Chemo X Timewarp X California Orange
Orange Crush = AE77 CaliO X DJ Shorts Blueberry
Orange Peako Cambodian (Reeferman) Nepalese Indica X Cambodian Sativa
Orange Spice (Dman) Double G X White Widow
Orangina (Blue Grass) California Orange X Blue Bubblejuice
Orient Express (A.C.E.) Vietnam Black X Chinese; Yunnan
Original Diesel = (SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem
Original Gangsta Kush = White Lable Bubble Gum X Sensi Seed Hindu Kush
Original Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Landraces from the 80s; Brazil, Sao Paulo
Original Haze (Seedsman) [Mexican x Columbian] X Thai X South Indian Kerala
Original Highway Delight ( High Quality) Northern Light X Skunk
Original Strawberry Diesel (Reservoir) Strawberry Couch X Sour Diesel
Ortega Indica #1 = Ortega Indica x Kush Hybrid 1.2

P
Pakalolo (Sativa Seed Bank) Landraces; Hawaii, Maui X Skunk #1
Pakistani (BlueHemp) Landraces, Pakistan
Panama (A.C.E.) [Panama 1974 X Panama] X Panama; Canary Island
Panama Powerhouse (Dman) Panama Red X AK-47
Panama Punch (Cannabis Pros) Panama Green X Nevilles Haze
Papaya (Nirvana) Citral #13 X Ice #2
Passion Queen (??) Grapefruit X BC Grapefruit
Passion #1 (Dutch Passion) = Amstel Gold
Peak 19 (Sagarmatha) Stonehedge X Matanuska Tundra
Phnom Phen (Reeferman) Thai X Haze X Cambodian
Pine Tar Kush (Tom Hill) Pakistani IBL
Pineapples Punch (Flying Dutchmen) Real McCoy X Skunk #1
Pink Candy (Mr. Blue) Stinky Pinky X Cotton Candy
Pink Widow (Effettoserra) [Afghani X South Indian] X Purple Widow
Platinum (Afropips) Amstel Gold X Silver Pearl
Pollypak (SSSC) Pollyanna X Pakistani Sativa
Potent Purple (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X ?California Indica?
Power House (Hill Temple) Deep Chunk X Cinderella 99
Power Plant (Dutch Passion) Landraces; South Africa
Princess 50 (Mr. Soul) Princess X [Shiva Skunk X Jack Herer]
Princess 75 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 50
Princess 88 aka Cinderella 88 (Mr. Soul) Princess X Princess 75
Princess Diesel (Reservoir) Ice Princess X Sour Diesel
Puna Budder (THSeeds) some Hawaiian & some Afghani
Purple Czar (Motarebel) Black Russian X The Black aka Burmese
Purple Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Purple Indica X Northern Lights #5
Purple Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Hollands Hope X Skunk #1
Purple Skunk (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Early Skunk
Purple Thai (??) Oaxaca Gold X Chocolate Thai
Pyramid (White Widow Web) White Widow X [Haze X Skunk]

Q
Quick Mist Diesel (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Mighty Mite X Double Sour Diesel v2


----------



## elmerfudd (May 9, 2009)

R
Raccoon / Rocky (Canadian Seed Co.) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Real McCoy, the (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X South Indian Sativa
Reclining Buddha (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Hollands Hope
ReCON (DNA Genetics) Mutant L.A. Confidential X Cannadential
Red Congolese (Reeferman) Congolese Sativa X [Mexican X Afghani]
Red Devil (Greenhouse) Afghani X Afghani Skunk
Red Haze (??) Nevilles Haze X Panama Red
Red Horse (Goodhouse) [Jack Herer X Top 44] X KGB
Red Sativa (Brazilian Seeds) Landraces; Brazil
Red Widow 13 (Dman) [G13 X Black Widow] X Panama Red
Redhaired Sonja (BlueHemp) [Afghani X Thai] X [Thai X Brazil]
Reefer Madness (Reeferman) Mexican a.k.a Blackseed X G13
Reefermans G (Reeferman) Airborne G13 X [Airborne G13 x Santa Marta Columbian Gold]
Reefermans Herijuana (Reeferman) SSSCs Herijuana Sativa pheno X SSSCs Herijuana Indica pheno
Reefermans Northern Light (Reeferman) Northern Lights #1 X Reefermans Northern Lights #5
Reefermans Sour Diesel (Reeferman) Sour Diesel X Kush
Reefermans Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Remus (Federation) Island Sweet Skunk X Romulan
Renatta (A.C.E.) North East Brazilian Sativa X Cambodia Haze
RFK = NL X Shiva
Rheingold (Nova) Sensistar X Black Domina
Rock Bud aka Soma A+(Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Afghani Hawaiian
Rock Star (Bong Guru) Sensi Star X Rock Bud
Rocklock (DNA Genetics) Warlock X RockStar
Romberry (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Romulan X Blueberry
Romberry (BCGA) Romulan X Blueberry
Rombolt (Motarebel) Romulan X Yumbolt
Romulan = OG Kush x Afghani
Romulan (Federation) California X [White Whino X White Rhino]
Romulan Haze (Next Generation) Super Silver Haze X Romulan
Royal Hawaiian (Reeferman) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Royal Orange (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X California Orange
Ru-Pa (HD Canadian) Cotton Candy X Heavy Duty Fruity
Ruderalis = Landraces, Russia
Ruderalis Sativa (SSSC) Ruderalis X [Thai x Mexican]

S
S.A.G.E. (THSeeds) Big Sour Holy X Afghani
SabreTooth (Motarebel) Sweet Tooth #3 X Northern Light
Sacra Frasca (Dutch Passion) Powerplant X Skunk Passion
Sadhu (Mandala) [?? X ??] X Landraces, N. India
Sage & Sour (THSeeds) S.A.G.E. X Sour Diesel
SandStorm (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral X Landraces; Morocco, Arabene
Sangoma (Afropips) [Malawi X Silver Pearl] X Blueberry
Sanug (Canadian Seed Co.) Thai X Cambodian
Sapphire Star (Jordan of the Island) Blue Hawaiian X God Bud
Satori (Mandala) Landraces; Nepalese X ??
Schnazzleberry (Chimera) Blue Domino X Shishkaberry
Senor Garcia (Reeferman) Oregon Purple Thai X Panama Red
Sensitron (Almighty) Jack Herer X Sensi Star
Shagadellic (GN03) Indian Sativa X Skunk
Shaman (Dutch Passion) Purple #1 X Skunk
Shanti Devi (Tiki) Afghani X ??
Sharks Breath (DNA Genetics) Great White Shark X Jamaican Lambsbread
Sheherazade (Paradise) Afghan X ?Mostly Sativa?
Shenzhou (Canadian Seed Co.) Sugar Klingon X Cinderella 99
Shiesel (Bong Guru) Shiva X NYC Diesel
Shiskeberry = [Red & Yellow Afghani's] x Dj Short Blueberry [male]
Shirin Gol (Herbaria) Landraces; Tadjikistan
Shirin Mango (Herbaria) Shirin Gol X Afghan
**** (Mr. Nice) the Original Afghani X Skunk (SSSCs?)
Shiva (Dr. Atomic) Afghani X Atomic Northern Lights X Super Crystal
Shiva Shanti II (Sensi) Garlic Bud X Skunk X Afghani
Shiva Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Northern Lights #5
Shock (Mr. Nice) White Widow X Skunk #1
Silver Blue (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Silver Pearl X Blueberry
Silver Dream (BlueHemp) Purple Dream X Swiss Sativa X Monstera
Silver Haze{sensi} = Silver Pearl x Haze
Silver Pearl (Sensi) Early Pearl X Skunk #1 X Northern Lights
Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Orange Spice
Silverado (BlueHemp) Silver Dream X Northern Lights #2
Skunk = Columbian Gold x [Afghani x Acapulco Gold]
Skunk{sacred seeds co.} = afghani x columbian x thai
Skunk #1 (Dutch Passion) Afghani X Thai X Colombian Gold
Skunk #5 (Effettoserra) [Afghani X Acapulco Gold x Colombian Gold] X Dutch Skunk
Skunk Berry (Peak Seeds) Skunk X Blueberry
Skunk Haze (Seedsman) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
Skunk Kush (Sensi) Hindu Kush X Skunk #1
Skunk Power (Effettoserra) Big yielding phenotype X White Afghani
Skunkaberry (Reeferman) Newberry X Chinese Indica
Skunkberry (Cannabis Pros) Blueberry X Skunk #1
Sky Dog (Willy Jack) Jack Herer X Williams Wonder X Haze
Skywalker (Dutch Passion) Mazar X Blueberry
Slyder (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Northern Lights
Smoka Cola (Dman) Star Gazer X [G13 X Black Widow]
Smokey Bear (Dutch Passion) Masterkush X KC 33
Snow Slyder (Joker) Afghani X Northern Lights
Snow White (Cannabis Pros) Northern Light #5 X Cinderella 99
Somango (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somanna (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X C. Chinensis X Afghani Hawaiian
Somativa (Soma) Super Skunk X Big Skunk Korean X Jack Herer
Somaui (Soma) Hawaiian Sativa X G-13 Haze
Sour Diesel (Reservoir) Mexican Sativa X Chemo
Sour Diesel (??) ?DNL X Daywrecker?
Sour Diesal = Mass.Super Skunk x Chem {dawg}
Sour Diesel = [(SensiNL X MassSuperSkunk) X Dawg/Chem] X DNL
Sour Mist (Reservoir) Kali Mist X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Queen (Reservoir) Killer Queen X Double Sour Diesel
Sour Saver = [Sour Diesel 1.5 x Lifesaver] x [Sour Saver v1 x Lifesaver] x Sour Saver v1 x Sour Saver v1
Sour Turbo (Motarebel) Double Sour Diesel v2 X Sour Diesel v2.5
Sour Wonder (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
Southern Lights (Delta 9) N.Y.C Diesel X Sensi Star
Space Queen (Reeferman) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Space Queen F2 (Subcool) Romulan X Cinderella 99
Spacetooth #3 (Subcool) Sweet Tooth #3 X Space Queen
Special AK (Goodhouse) AK-47 X KGB
Speed Queen (Mandala) Landraces, N. India, Himachal Pradesh X ??
Speedball (Reservoir) Sensi Star X DTC 99
Spellbound (Dman) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
Spice (Mr. Nice) Hawaiian Indica X Hawaiian Sativa
Spontanica (KC Brains) Secret Project #1 X KC33
Sputnik 1.0 (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Black Russian
Sputnik 2.0 (Subcool) Sputnik 1.0 X Apollo 13
SSSC M39 = [Basic #5] northern light #5 X skunk #1
Star Chief (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Himalaya Haze
Star Gazer (Delta 9) [Warlock X AK-47] X Sensi Star
Star Gazer (Dman) Endless Sky X Bubbleberry
Starlight (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Northern Lights
Starwalker (Canadian Seed Co.) [Romulan x Cinderella 99] X Cinderella 99
Sticky Sista (Herbaria) Afghanistan, Hindu Kush X South African, Ciskei
Stonehedge (Sagarmatha) Cambodian Sativa X Western Winds
Stoney Baloney (Juan Moore) [Cinderella 99 X Kali Mist] X Tangerine
Stoney High (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Super Skunk
Strawberry Cough = Strawberry Fields x Haze
Strawberry Spice = Strawberry Cough x Jabberwocky
Sudden Impact (Blue Grass) [Mr. Nice G13 X Hashplant] X AK-47
Sugar Babe (Paradise) Afghani X Swiss White Strain
Sugar Baby (NCGA) Vic Highs Orange Crush X G13 Blue Widow
Sugar Blossoms = white widow [lemon pheno] x ???
Sugar Daddy (Capricorn) California Indica X Sugar Blossom
Sugar Klingon (Dutch Flowers) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Klingon II (Canadian Seed Co.) Klingonberry X Fig Widow Queen
Sugar Loaf (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Pakistan X Capricho
Sugarwarp (Reeferman) Texada Timewarp X Burmese
Summer Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Northern Light
Sunshine #2 (Hill Temple) Sunshine X Deep Chunk
Sunshine Daydream (Dman) Silver Spice X AK-47
Super Afghani (World Wide Seeds) Afghani #1 X Super Skunk
Super Dawg = Dawg X 86Sensi Super Skunk (sources: cannabible)
Super Green (Brazilian Seed Company) Early Green X Jack Herer
Super Haze (Dutch Passion) Original Haze X Skunk #1
Super Impact (Blue Grass) Sudden Impact X Super Silver Haze
Super Kimo (Brazilian Seed Company) UBC Chemo X Jack Herer X Haze Special
Super Kush (BC Seed Co.) Hindu Kush X Northern Lights #5
Super Sativa Plus (THC Seeds) Hawaiian Sativa X BC Biker Bud
Super Silver Haze (Mr. Nice) [Northern Lights #5 x N. Haze] X [Skunk #1 x N. Haze]
Super Silver Haze{greenhouse} = Super Skunk x Silver Pearl x Haze
Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Sour Diesel
Super Silver Spice (Dman) Endless Sky X Silver Spice
Super Skunk (Sensi) Skunk #1 X Afghani
Super Star (Delta 9) Sensi Star X Sensi Star
Super Sweet Cindy 05 (BOG) [Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99] X BogBubble
Swazi Redbeard a.k.a Swazi Rooibaard (Afropips) Landraces; Swaziland, Nkomati
Swazi Skunk (SeedsMan) Swazi X Skunk #1
Sweet Apollo (Reservoir) SweetTooth #3 X Apollo 11
Sweet Cindy (BOG) Sweet Tooth #3 X Cinderella 99
Sweet Dreams (Almighty) Lionheart X ??
Sweet Dreams (KC Brains) Californian Big Bud Skunk X K.C.606
Sweet Tooth 1.1 (DJ Short & Spice of Life) [Sweet Pink Grapefruit X Djs Blueberry] X Grapefruit
Sweet Treat (Reeferman) Dutch Treat X Californian IBL
Swiss Miss (Nirvana) Afghani X ?Ruderalis?
SwissXT (KC Brains) Mr. Swiss X Double K.C. private project


----------



## elmerfudd (May 9, 2009)

T
T.N.R. (KC Brains) Thai X Double K.C.2
Taco (??) Ortega X Cinderella 99
Tanzanian Magic (African Seeds) Landraces; Southern Tanzania
Taskenti (Canna Biogen) Landraces; Uzbekistan
Thai Lights (Dr. Atomic) Landraces; Thailand, Nakan Pranom X Northern Lights
Thai-Tanic (Flying Dutchmen) Thai X Skunk
The Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Kodiak Gold
The Dope (AAA Seeds) Northern Lights #5 X Haze
The Other Crystal Ship (Reeferman) Kali Mist X Northern Light #5
The Pure = This is the original Skunk#1
The Real McCoy = Haze x Skunk [60/40]
Thumper (Juan Moore) Trix X G13
Thunder Fuckin Wonder (Reservoir) Matanuska Thundra X Williams Wonder
Thunder Pearl (Reeferman) Early Pearl X Kodiak Gold
Thunderfuck Diesel (Reservoir) Matanuska Tundra X Sour Diesel
Timanfaya Devil (Afropips) [[Cape Verde X Congolese] X Nepalese] X Congolese
Time Bomb (Legends) Texada Timewarp X Blueberry
Titan (Federation) Romulan X BC Big Bud
Titans Haze (Flying Dutchmen) Skunk #1 X Original Haze
T.N.T = [Northern Lights x Skunk] x [Afghani #1] x [Afghani x Skunk]
Top 44 (Homegrown Fantaseeds) Skunk X ?Vicking?
Top Lady (HD Canadian) First Lady X Top 44
Toxic Blue (Motarebel) Blue Kronic X Killian
Trainwreck (Woodhorse) Mexican X Colombian X Afghani
Trainwreck = Afghani x [Lowland Thai x Mexican/columbian]
Trance (Dutch Passion) Skunk Indica X ??
Transkei Green (African Seeds) Landraces; South Africa, Transkei
Tribal Vision (Afropips) Malberry X [Sweet Tooth #3 X Grapefruit X Congo Nepalese]
Triple Afghan Slam (Reeferman) Combine 3 Afghani strains
Trix (Juan Moore) [Blueberry X Northern Light] X Northern Light
TRC Devestator = Garlic Bud x Skunk
TRC Devestation = [Shiva {garlic bud} x Afghani] x Skunk
TRC Tarantula = ???
TRC Texas Mystic = Alaskan Trainwreck x Sweet Tooth #4
Tropical Timewarp (Reeferman) Punta Roja Colombian Red X African Timewarp
Tropical Treat Special (Brazilian Seed) Colombian Gold X Colombian Jack X Haze Special X Skunk #1
Tropicana#1 = Tropical Treat mother (mostly Colombian) X Sweet Tooth BX2 P1
Turtle Power (Amsterdam Marijuana) Purple Power X Early Girl
Twisted Fruit (Motarebel) Grapefruit X [Killer Queen X NYC Diesel]

U
Uber Candy Haze = Vietnamese Black x White Widow Thai and the Hawaiian x Neville's Haze
Ultimate Indoor (Capricorn) Northern Lights X Matanuska Thunder
Ultimate Moonshine = LUI x Blue Moonshine
Ultimate Peak (Capricorn) Peak 19 X Bubbleberry
Ultra Skunk (Dutch Passion) Swiss Skunk X Skunk

V
Valley Queen (No Mercy) Everest Queen X Silver Pearl
Very White (Celebrity) White Widow X Haze
Viet Combo (Spice Brothers) Vietnamese X Vietnamese Black
Viper (Reeferman) Blackseed X Burmese
Voodoo (Dutch Passion) Thai X ??
Vortex (Subcool) Apollo 13 X Space Queen

W
Wakeford (Reeferman) [Skunk #1 X Airborne G-13] X UBC Chemo
Waldo (Apothecary) Pez X Purple Cherry
Warlock (Magus) [Skunk X Skunk] X Afghani
Warpberry (Patch Works) Texada Timewarp X Purple Pineberry
White Cinderella (Canadian Seed Co.) BRG White Widow X Cinderella 99
White Crystal (THC Seeds) White Lightning X Super Crystal
White Flow (Capricorn) White Widow X Flow
White Grizzly (Kootenay Mountain) Dutch Treat X Nepali X Chemo
White Haze = ??Juicy Widow x Blue Hen??
White Himalayan Haze (GN03) White Widow X Himalayan Haze
White KC (KC Brains) White Widow X Afghani X KC33
White Light (Soma) Bubblegum X White Widow
White Light (Willy Jack) Northern Lights X White Widow
White Lightning (BC Seed Co.) Northern Lights #5 X White Widow
White Mr. Nice (Blue Grass) White Haze X [Mr. Nice G-13 X Hashplant]
White Rhino (Green House) Afghan X Brazilian X South Indian, Kerala
White Rose (High Quality) Skunk X White Widow
White Russian (Serious) AK-47 X White Widow
White Satin (Mandala) Landraces; N. India, Punjab X ??
White Star (Capricorn) Sensi Star X White Widow
White Star (Delta 9) New York City Diesel X Sensi Star
White Tusk (Goodhouse) [Hawaii X Big Bud] X KGB
White Widow (Green House) Brazilian X South Indian
White Widow = Brazilian x Indian
White Widow = First Lady{mullimbimby madness} x Shiva Skunk
White Willow (Soma) White Widow X Afghain Hawaiian
Widow Warrior (White Widow Web) Master Widow X Durban
Widowrella (Canadian Pros) Cinderella 99 X White Widow
Willie D (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X New York City Diesel
Willijuana (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Burmese
Willy Jack (Willy Jack) Williams Wonder X Jack Herer
Willy Nelson (Reeferman) Vietnamese X Highland Nepalese
Wonder 99 (Reservoir) Cinderella 99 X Williams Wonder
Wonder Diesel (Reservoir) Williams Wonder X Sour Diesel
Wonder Haze (Reservoir) Super Silver Haze X Williams Wonder
Wonderberry (Sagarmatha) Bubbleberry X Williams Wonder

Y
Yarkoum (Tiki) Landraces; Pakistan, Chitral Valley X secret F1
Yellow Brick Wall (Juan Moore) Afghani X Columbian Gold
Yumbolt (Sagarmatha) Landraces: Afghanistan X Landraces: Himalaya

Z
Zagorsk (Canadian Seed Co.) Killer Queen X Sugar Klingon
Zamal (GN03) Landrace; La Reunion


----------

